
Antibiotic Makers Struggle, Hurting War on Superbugs - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/antibiotic-makers-find-rewards-for-tackling-superbugs-are-scarce-11578259557
======
ggm
I would rather the research in Antibiotics was nationalised, than drug
companies were given incentives in IPR or tax write offs.

